# Adding 2nd A/C



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wanting to add a 2nd A/C to the camper, question is i only have one sky light to add it to and it only a few feet from the original one, is it to close or should it be ok? Or has anyone used the portable ones and had good luck, if so how are you venting them?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I wouldn't want to add one that close to the other just due to that much weight in a close area on the roof. If weight isn't a concern to you and your current system is ducted you should be good. You could install another skylight opening further away or go with a room AC. I've done both and recommend doing the roof AC. The portable AC worked great but it has to be place it by a window, cut a hole in a window screen for the exhaust and it's best to tap a hole through the floor for the drain line. I used a regular size kitchen trash can for the drain line to fill up but it was barely enough. If we ever slept later than we usual it would have flooded the floor.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

the second AC is great...I added a second to my first trailer and a third to my current 5th wheel. Have a good carpenter box in supports if you add it, if you are not able to do it yourself. If you have a unit with roof controls, get a 110 male plug cut it a few feet as it makes a great wiring pigtail. Take a 10-12 gauge power cord and plug it in to the camp site 110 outlet and plug in the Female to the male on the AC.


----------

